# When you recover, does this happen?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I woke up this morning feeling like things were just different. The entire world seems different today. Normally, any day that I don't feel exactly the same I don't like because I have always been incredibly bothered by the perceptual shifts and have fought to stay feeling the same. BUT I want to recover. So I decided to welcome and challenge these sensations today to do their thing. I took my kids to the fair and noticed that things looked almost real all day. It felt like reality was just right there and that I easily could have slipped into it. I was driving home and noticed again that the entire world just felt different than it has since dp. So I grabbed onto that feeling mentally and have had it in a death grip for the past 2 hours. In those 2 hours I have had moments of awareness. Like I felt solid and there. Ever since I've had dp everything has felt like a dream. Like everything was fluid, just a suggestion that could change with my imagination. Nothing felt solid, grounded, unquestionably THERE. And I have had moments in the past 2 hours where myself and the world around was there. It wasn't fluid anymore. I am exhausted mentally right now. I am fighting slipping back into the dreamy land. My brain desperately keeps trying to tune out and I'm not letting it.

My question is, is this part of recovery? Is this what happens right before dp goes away? Is this part of dp going away? Please, someone who's recovered tell me if this is part of it. I am SO hopeful right now and am going to fight to hold onto this with every ounce of energy I have left.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi there. I have been having the same thing. Glimpses of reality, which give me hope and to which I desperately cling on to.
I do think I is part of recovery. I have slipt back into dr a little today, cos of stress and no sleep, but I had a few blessed days when I felt almost normal. I only trouble was I analyzed 'normal' to death and then started weirding out again.
I think this sounds really promising for you. My advice would be to not cling on too hard to the feelings, cos I think that can lead to anxiety too. 
I keep a note of days when I feel normal, so when I feel bad I can look back on them and remember there is hope.
Good for you girl! Hope reality dawns bright and clear tomorrow too xx


----------



## Alive&Kicking (Jan 20, 2011)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> I woke up this morning feeling like things were just different. The entire world seems different today. Normally, any day that I don't feel exactly the same I don't like because I have always been incredibly bothered by the perceptual shifts and have fought to stay feeling the same. BUT I want to recover. So I decided to welcome and challenge these sensations today to do their thing. I took my kids to the fair and noticed that things looked almost real all day. It felt like reality was just right there and that I easily could have slipped into it. I was driving home and noticed again that the entire world just felt different than it has since dp. So I grabbed onto that feeling mentally and have had it in a death grip for the past 2 hours. In those 2 hours I have had moments of awareness. Like I felt solid and there. Ever since I've had dp everything has felt like a dream. Like everything was fluid, just a suggestion that could change with my imagination. Nothing felt solid, grounded, unquestionably THERE. And I have had moments in the past 2 hours where myself and the world around was there. It wasn't fluid anymore. I am exhausted mentally right now. I am fighting slipping back into the dreamy land. My brain desperately keeps trying to tune out and I'm not letting it.
> 
> My question is, is this part of recovery? Is this what happens right before dp goes away? Is this part of dp going away? Please, someone who's recovered tell me if this is part of it. I am SO hopeful right now and am going to fight to hold onto this with every ounce of energy I have left.


Hi,I remember experiencing the same thing prior to my recovery. It is a small taste of things to come. You should be very excited right now because you are getting better. It won`t happen overnight but in time these flashes of reality become longer and longer until you barely remember the DP/DR. It`s hard to imagine I know, I had some of the worst symptoms you can think of. Now it`s just a case of carrying on with your day to day life and keeping as mentally relaxed as you can, accepting the bad days knowing that normality is around the corner. Trust me I have been in your shoes and it does go away. I suffered for over a decade and although there were issues hanging over me that needed addressing looking back this was definately a sign that things were getting better. Take care and be happy . MB .


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

your paying too much attention to your mind! it likes that, you know. youve been told this before, quit analyzing. pay attention to your body. feel yourself existing right now. practice that. dpers live in their minds. but your body likes attention tooooo


----------



## existentially plagued (Aug 14, 2011)

hey , I too have had been having these moments where evrything seems normal I feel like I am here and sokid and no 2d vision . when I have it though I find myself thinking and overthinking about everything life death souls reality etc , is this normal for recovery ?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

wine&morewine said:


> your paying too much attention to your mind! it likes that, you know. youve been told this before, quit analyzing. pay attention to your body. feel yourself existing right now. practice that. dpers live in their minds. but your body likes attention tooooo


Not at all. I don't obsess about my dp anymore. What I am doing is noticing that something is different and being excited about where it might be leading. I only have dr now. I have not had any depersonalization symptoms for months, so I have been very connected with my self and felt like my old self for quite some time.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

you just wrote two paragraphs about it! this website itself is obsession! its so dangerous that i feel uneasy being here for just a few minutes. girl you dont need to ask questions. you know all the answers already. i know you do. why wont you let yourself break free of dp?

by fighting dp, you give it strength. you need not fight anything. accept it as if you have chosen it, dont resist what is. i had mostly dr and conquered it by letting life flow through me, whether its good or bad, it is. thats what acceptance is. dont track your recovery. just go out and live as you are, this website can only hurt you now.


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> Not at all. I don't obsess about my dp anymore. What I am doing is noticing that something is different and being excited about where it might be leading. I only have dr now. I have not had any depersonalization symptoms for months, so I have been very connected with my self and felt like my old self for quite some time.


I could not remember how it feels like before dp. Mine almost gone. How will I know it is totally gone? is it so subtle?


----------

